# Do u like Lycia: Ionia and Cold albums out of there output so far, it's there best 2



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Best two achievement has a dark-wave|cold wave band, Lycia some stuff i find etheric, , a mix of influence from goth rock , cold wave, darkwave band, very eerie yet quite simple,, a wonder of etheric pop music, wait did i said pop, yah what about labeling them etheric gothrock or cold wave merging into a symbiosis dark wave whit gothrock avant- overtone.

A band to be discover, moody, loungy, melancolic ect..

Do you like em dear lady & gentelmen, that it for tonight, take care all of yah friends ,supporter , benevolant stranger, observer, whatever

:tiphat: & *goodnight im tired after a stout beer, i will knock wood, go to sleep= je vais faire la planche sur mon lit :lol: je suis mort de fatigue.This short intrusion in french is to respect my contry about bilinguism, but spare me since i know , the language here is english , i recognised & acknowledge the following.*


----------



## Prat (Jun 15, 2018)

nice and the beer sounds good too .


----------

